# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Central eléctrica de Senet y el azud de Ribagorzana

## perdiguera

Buscando fotografiar el embalse de Senet o Baserca, que es el mismo en realidad, por la parte de abajo del río, me pasé por al lado de la central de Moralets y más adelante por la de Senet y su correspondiente azud.

Dicho esto, que es lo que pone en los carteles, no entiendo el funcionamiento y me explico.

He leído y visto que en el propio embalse de Senet, utilizaré este nombre ya que es el más corto y el que figura en los carteles del Ministerio de Fomento, existen dos tomas, una en el margen derecho por donde se sube el agua a Llauset bombeándola o succionándola, que las dos cosas pueden hacerse, y otra por el margen izquierdo que es la que alimenta a la central de Senet y que está a pie de presa y a la que no se puede llegar.

Viendo la zona no sé de dónde viene el agua digamos de color normal, la que surge del túnel, pasa por el aliviadero de labio fijo y sigue hacia la central que tiene el cartel verde en la puerta. La única explicación es que sea la turbinada en Moralets I, ya hablaremos de Moralets II en otro hilo, y que se aprovecha algo la velocidad de bajada para mover alguna pequeña turbina.

Quizás arnau, que parece conocer algo la zona, nos pueda ayudar. O si no cualquier otro que lo conozca.

También se puede apreciar la existencia de un agua de color chocolate que baja por el cauce principal. En otro hilo daremos cumplida respuesta a este color no habitual por estas zonas.

Como no sé qué es realmente lo cuelgo en el hilo de minihidráulica y si hay que moverlo a otro así lo haré.

Vamos con las imágenes

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Hola Perdiguera.

El agua que ves salir por el tunel viene de una turbina de 5 megas a pie de presa de Baserca.

En este enlace hay alguna explicacion.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...aciado-Baserca

Y en este otro imagenes de esta central.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ral-de-Baserca

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Es que yo creía que la central de Baserca está, con sus turbinas, en el margen izquierdo y por eso no podía ver que viniese agua por el margen derecho desde ella. Quizás me haya engañado el parque eléctrico de pie de presa y el acceso que ambos son por la margen izquierda del río.
Gracias por las aclaraciones.

----------

